# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Sea Star

## μιχαλης79

*H Sea Star αγόρασε τα πακέτα Λασκαρίδη σε Μινωϊκές και HSW*
11/12/2007  

- Σύμβουλοι στην εξαγορά αυτή είναι η Credit Suisse Deutche Bank, ενώ τη χρηματοδότηση έκανε η Τράπεζα Πειραιώς.

Η μεγάλη ανατροπή στην ακτοπλοϊα. Η κυπριακή Sea Star αγόρασε τις συμμετοχές των αδελφών Λασκαρίδη σε Μινωϊκές και HSW. Η είδηση έσκασε σα βόμβα πριν από λίγο στα δημοσιογραφικά γραφεία Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Marinews.gr το τίμημα που εισέπραξαν οι αδελφοί Λασκαρίδη ανέρχεται στα 250 εκατομμύρια ευρώ ενώ η επένδυσή τους υπολογίζεται ότι τους είχε στοιχίσει 170 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.Το ποσοστόστις Μινωϊκές περίου 18 εκατ.μετοχές ο Όμιλος Λασκαρίδη το έδωσε μέσω Χρηματιστηρίου προς πέντε ευρώ τη μετοχή.
Σύμβουλοι στην εξαγορά αυτή είναι η Credit Suisse και η Deutche Bank, ενώ τη χρηματοδότηση έκανε η Τράπεζα Πειραιώς. 
Η Sea Star ελέγχει πλέον το 26,7% των Μινωϊκών, το 34% της Hellenic Seaways και το 15% της ΑΝΕΚ και θυμίζοντας πλέον τις Αττικές Συμμετοχές του Περικλή Παναγόπουλου όταν ήλεγχε την SuperFast, BlueStar Ferries, ήταν μεγαλομέτοχος στις Μινωϊκές και την HSW.



πηγη: marinews.gr

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αυτη ειναι βομβα... και τωρα το μεγαλο αφεντικο στις ελληνικες θαλασσες και στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια και οχι μονο ειναι ο Γιαννης Σηφ. Βαρδινογιαννης.  Τελικα το εχει το ονομα

----------


## Apostolos

Με πρόλαβές στο παρατσάκ! Μου έδωσαν την πληροφορία απο τα εντώς και υποτήθετε θα έσκαγε άυριο. Πού το διάβασες?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Τι μονο εσυ θα τα βγαζεις πρωτος..χα!! στο marinews πριν 10 λεπτα

----------


## Apostolos

Το επιβεβαιώνει και η Ναυτεμπορική
Τελικά ποιός θα είναι ο κερδισμένος? Ποιό το μέλλον την ακτοπλοϊας? Θα υπάρχουν συννενώσεις?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λόγω και των ημερών ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε και την ...αγαπημένη έκφραση του ¶ι Βασίλη :
XO, XO, XO !!! 
Αλλάζει ...άρδην το Κρητικό (καί όχι μόνο...) ακτοπλοικό τοπίο, κυρίες και κύριοι !!! :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως το όλο σκηνικό. Το χρήμα και τα δάνεια είναι τεράστια και παίζονται μεγάλες ακόμα αλλαγές! Πάντως είναι κόντρα τραπεζών κατα άποψης μου και των κεφαλαίων που εκπροσωπούν. Άραγε η κόντρα MIG και Πειραιώς να έχει σκοπό την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία?

----------


## μιχαλης79

H καρεκλα του Γερ. Στριντζη κλαιει.. και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα φυγει η Αριαδνη απο τα Χανια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Η Sea Star ελέγχει πλέον το 26,7% των Μινωϊκών, το 34% της Hellenic Seaways και το 15% της ΑΝΕΚ...


Πως αλήθεια θα σας φαινόταν μία νέα εταιρεία υπό την επωνυμία,

*HELLENIC MINOANEK SEAWAYS*  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: . ???

Η μήπως αρκεί το *SEA STAR*, και οι παλιές αλλά και πρόσφατες ...φωτογραφιούλες μας με πλοία φέροντα τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών και της ΑΝΕΚ, αποκτήσουν αίφνης ...ιστορική αξία ???

----------


## Apostolos

Περισσότερα σήμερα απο την Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Apostolos

Ένα ακόμα ποιό πλήρες άρθρο

----------

